# 

## fighter1983

tu była reklama :smile: 
Ostatnio edytowane przez Redakcja_; 27-11-2014 o godzinie_ _11:51_

dopisano: 2014-12-20: godzina 08:23
wpis ktory zostal usuniety znajduje sie prawie niezmieniony (poza kosmetyką) na mojej stronie: zapraszam
https://astrobud.pl/pl/n/4

dopisano: 2014-12--04: godzina 17:38
kwestie zwiazane z moderacja tego wpisu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ryb-czytelnika

----------


## EWBUD

Tzn. przechodzimy na coś lepszego?     :smile: 
Lubię zmiany.

----------


## fighter1983

Przechodzimy mam nadzieje Piotrku.... z rozpedu jeszcze pewnie troche silikonu... ale powoli myslmy o NQG aby znowu byc o krok przed konkurencja. 
Tylko czy nasi inwestorzy wytrzymaja ta zmiane. 
Poki co nie bardzo mamy narzedzia do tego aby poszalec... wzornikow brak, bazy tynku i farb w DE. Rynek nasycony i glodny silikonu  :smile:  
Najwiekszy problem bedzie ze wzornikami... ja mialem 1 - pokazali mi 1,5 roku temu ale zostal u "żółto-czerwonego" dystrybutora.

----------


## Balto

fighter: nie wiem czy Cię załamię czy nie nie zdziwię, ale Polska pod względem jakości oferowanej chemii przez tzw. renomowanych producentów, chemii produkowanej w ich fabrykach tutaj, jest zwykle w drugim świecie. Ja to przerabiałem z tzw. lepszą chemią, co dzień przerabia się to z tzw. chemią domową. Dzieje się tak z bardzo prostego powodu - polski klient to tani klient, a nie ktoś kto pyta się o jakość. Nie licz że te nowe "NQ coś tam" wejdzie przebojem na nasz rynek. Jeszcze by się okazało, że towar jest dużo lepszy, w niemal te samej cenie za m2 w ostatecznym rozrachunku i po co to komu?
Osobna kwestia jest, że wielkie firmy i tacy ż producenci w PL zwykle nie należą do firm którym zależy by cokolwiek zmieniać. Stąd - owe NQ będziesz musiał pewnikiem z Niemiec ściągać...

----------


## fighter1983

wejdzie wejdzie... 
i juz wiem ile kosztuje: wiecej niz polski silikon, ale nie ma tragedii, jest drozej, ale bez bolu.
Balto.... ja pracowalem na tym "starym" niemieckim Caparolu kiedy wiaderko tynku silikonowego kosztowalo c.a 300zl  i mozna bylo... i byl na to klient.
Ale powstala fabryczka w Kleszczowie, powstalo kilku sprzedawczykow w miejsce dystrybutorow i jakosc gdzies poszla do tylu.
Wiec ja sie przestawiam: ide w jakosc DE i wracam do starej jakosci i na tyle nowych rozwiazan Caparola ktorych na razie w PL nie ma.
Co ciekawe: pospieszylem sie z tym postem tutaj... znowu mnie ponioslo, bo mi biezace tematy zmienily kierunek na NQG i 2x robie ta sama robote....

----------


## Balto

fighter: marginesem: czy te wiaderka tynku będziesz mógł ściągnąć via polska centrala czy niestety bezpośrednio z Germanii płacąc w ojro?

----------


## fighter1983

Polska centrala, wszystko co masz w PL poza importem dziwnymi kanalami masz przez firme o nazwie Caparol Polska sp. z o.o. 
te "inne kanaly" to zakup na przyklad w Caparol DE przez jakiegos niemieckiego dystrybutora i zakup od niego tyle ze to bez sensu, moze na wschodzie... ale tam z kolei to nam sie oplaca sprzedawac  :smile:  nie wiem, trzeba by bylo przeszukac cala europe i zobaczyc jak to wychodzi, ale za duzo zabawy w stosunku do zyskownosci a poza tym czasy realizacji... wzroslyby do jakis nieakceptowalnych
A mi jest bez roznicy czy palce w ojro czy w pln Caparol Polska z DE kupuje w ojro a mi sprzedaje w pln... majac "zapas" na zmiany kursowe... wiec jakbym mogl placic w ojro pewnie te pare groszy bym jeszcze mial in+ ale gra nie warta swieczki.
Zeby tak zadzialac i bylo to oplacalne trzeba by sie grubo zatowarowac na kilkaset tys pln... i jeszcze to uplynnic przed data waznosci.
Bez sensu.

----------


## Balto

fighter: nieźle że Ci sprzedadzą. Mnie jak kiedyś chemia "zwiała" to Polska centrala odpowiedziała mi wprost. Fajnie, że Pan to znalazł w Niemczech ale u nas tego nie ma i tego Panu nie sprowadzimy. Miłego dnia...

----------


## fighter1983

a co potrzebujesz  :smile:  w Basfie moze bedzie  :big tongue:

----------


## sharan41

W czerwcu chce kłaść tynk silikonowy .Potrzebuje ok 300 m/kw.Myślałem o firmie Caparol,tylko musze zobaczyc jak to wychodzi cenowo do innych firm.Ma ktoś może  niepotrzebny wzornik kolorów Caparola ?

----------


## fighter1983

> W czerwcu chce kłaść tynk silikonowy .Potrzebuje ok 300 m/kw.Myślałem o firmie Caparol,tylko musze zobaczyc jak to wychodzi cenowo do innych firm.Ma ktoś może  niepotrzebny wzornik kolorów Caparola ?


taaaa....
link ponizej na ten temat :smile:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...arcio-rozdaje-)

----------


## EWBUD

> taaaa....
> link ponizej na ten temat 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...arcio-rozdaje-)


Znasz tą piosenkę: daj, daj,daj nie odmawiaj ....  :smile:

----------


## Balto

fighter: nie było, ale znalazłem to co chciałem - chemie mam z hameryki...  Basf miał takową chemię ale w płynie ja chciałem w proszku....

----------


## EWBUD

Balto: jak z HAMERYKI to musisz zaj..... te tynki robić  :smile: 
Takie...................... amerykańskie trochę  :smile:

----------


## PRIAPOS

Caparol to nie jest  jedyny lider górnej półki - jest jeszcze STO, które wg mojego doświadczenia jest na samym szczycie. Problemem dla dystrybutorów jest fakt, że STO dystrybuuje swoje materiały pomijając powszechną dystrybucję.

----------


## EWBUD

[QUOTE=PRIAPOS;5929350]Caparol to nie jest  jedyny lider górnej półki - jest jeszcze STO, które wg mojego doświadczenia jest na samym szczycie. Problemem dla dystrybutorów jest fakt, że STO dystrybuuje swoje materiały pomijając powszechną dystrybucję.[/QUOTE

Chyba nie pamiętasz (nie widziałeś) starej stopki Fightera: "STO, Dryvit i Caparol" - o ile mnie pamięć nie myli to właśnie w tej kolejności Fighter ustawił wg. swojej opinii te systemy.

----------


## Balto

ewbuxxxo: powiem tak, patrząc na dostępną w PL chemię - to już na poważnie - tą amerykańską stawiam najwyżej, do tego pewne wyjątki z Europy. To co w Polsce jest mieszane to - no nie będę komentował. Prosty przykład: swego czasu potrzebowałem kilku środków do robienia dziur - nie było ich nijak dostać. W płynie - coś się znajdzie, w proszku? Zapomnij. Dalej - po rozmowach z producentami i wykonawcami - tak naprawdę masa tego co jest w ofercie (piszę o mineralce) to masa chemii mająca za zadanie pocyganić kiepskie składniki bazowe.
Przy okazji takich bajek jakie są opowiadane przy okazji super-hiper-cudownych tynków nie zliczę...

----------


## EWBUD

> ewbuxxxo: powiem tak, patrząc na dostępną w PL chemię - to już na poważnie - tą amerykańską stawiam najwyżej, do tego pewne wyjątki z Europy. To co w Polsce jest mieszane to - no nie będę komentował. Prosty przykład: swego czasu potrzebowałem kilku środków do robienia dziur - nie było ich nijak dostać. W płynie - coś się znajdzie, w proszku? Zapomnij. Dalej - po rozmowach z producentami i wykonawcami - tak naprawdę masa tego co jest w ofercie (piszę o mineralce) to masa chemii mająca za zadanie pocyganić kiepskie składniki bazowe.
> Przy okazji takich bajek jakie są opowiadane przy okazji super-hiper-cudownych tynków nie zliczę...


Balto - żartowałem  :smile: 
A czy dodatki są z Ameryki, Nairobi czy też Korei Północnej? a co mnie to interesuje? aby jakość była ok, reszta ............  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Caparol to nie jest  jedyny lider górnej półki - jest jeszcze STO, które wg mojego doświadczenia jest na samym szczycie. Problemem dla dystrybutorów jest fakt, że STO dystrybuuje swoje materiały pomijając powszechną dystrybucję.


Kogo pomijajac tego pomijajac  :smile:  moja stopka przez 2lata Dryvit STO, Caparol ... i jakos mnie STO nie pominelo.
Chociaz faktycznie tak wlasnie jest ze STO generalnie nie ma dystrybutorow, ale akurat mnie to oosbiscie wcale nie przeszkadza... kto wie nawet czy nie jest to zaleta  :smile:  
Mamy z ewbuxxxo ladna realizacje na Wilanowie wlasnie w STO

A Caparol wcale juz nie jest na szczycie... przynajmniej jakosci... przynajmniej w tych rozwiazaniach ktorymi teraz tak sie wszyscy tutaj jaraja... zreszta jak w moim pierwszym poscie tutaj na poczatku. jest godny uwagi w relacji cena jakosc 
W STO Lotusan, W Caparolu NQG i Carbon, Dryvit to wiadomo generalnie super jakosc ale nie za ta cene...

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Sami jesteście sobie winni narzekacie teraz, że sprzedajecie bez marży. Ale kilka lat wstecz jak wszystko szło jak ciepłe bułeczki mimo, że było kilka % droższe niż na zachodzie to się tym nie martwiliście. Trzeba było dbac o polskiego klienta, traktowac tak jak traktuje się na zachodzie tzn dbac o interes swój i klienta a nie niemca, francuza, belga, gdybyście wcześniej postawili zaporę drożyźnie na polskim rynku to może nie zarżnelibyście tej kury znoszącej złote jajka. Trzeba było postaiwic im warunki bez dystrybucji i majstrów nie zbiliby na naszym rynku kokosów w dodatku jeszcze często i gesto ta sama nazwa tylko a produkty gorszej jakosci i tak jest we wszystkim kup sobie w uk głupią herbate i porównaj po zaparzeniu.Tylko, że jak ktoś u nas wpomnii o tym aby dbać o polski interes to sie go ma za oszołoma z PIS. 

Wpomniałem o tym w kominkach to próbowali mnie w ten sposób zbyć pisząc, że szkoda, ze linków do radio maryja nie wklejam, widocznie u nich jeszcze nie najgorzej zobaczymy jak bedzie dalej, a perspektywy są nie najlepsze.

Angole mimo, że ich łajaja mają to wdupie dbaja o swój interes i ich mentalnośc jest o 180 st inna od naszej byc brytyjczykiem mówić o tym to powód do dumy dlateog na każdym kroku teraz reklamują się, że sa najwiekszymi dostawcami brytyjskich towarów wspieraja brytyjskich dostawców itp. Może jeszcze nie teraz ale efekty będą widać, że budowlanka rusza ceny tutaj najniższe od lat na każdym kroku teraz stoja rusztowania i z się z tego korzysta.

U nas za to od ust odejmowac sobie muszą wszyscy poza zachodnimi producentami.

----------


## fighter1983

no do tej ostatniej wypowiedzi to nie mam pojecia jak sie ustosunkowac. A co ja niby mialem zrobic konkretnie te 4-5lat temu? jak byl ten caly szal?
Nie bylo opcji: sciagalo sie zza granicy material najprostszy bo w PL nie bylo, jakies astronomiczne kwoty kosztowalo samo sciagniecie ale nie bylo wyjscia.

----------


## Beata&Slawek

No to źle zrozumiałem jak tak bo wydawało mi się, że byłeś prekrsorem dystrybucji na Polskę zwłaszcza po poście, gdzie dziekowałeś za współprace ludziom z Caparol Polska, a później wygladało to tak, że jak się już umocnili to olali starych i sprzedają jak się da co się da i przez kogo się da. Sorki jeśli źle zrozumiałem.

Żeby nie być znowu źle zrozumianym doskonale rozumiem, że jak ktoś ma firmę to musi policzyć tyle aby opłacić te wszystkie chore podatki itp ja tylko się dziwię dlaczego nie stawiacie od początku warunków tym z zachodu sam piszesz, że jakość nie ta a ceny niższe tam, nie znacznie po odczuwalne przy dużych ilosciach ale jednak.

Poza tym czytam uważnie to co piszesz na forum bo te prace jescze mnie czekają i uważam, że masz jedne z lepszych porad i opisów na forum, dużo można się dowiedzieć bo są tu tacy co zwią się doradcami a tak na prawdę poza pyskówkami robiom tylko interesy.

----------


## fighter1983

W sumie masz racje, przyczynilem sie do rozpropagowania tej marki na rynku w jakis sposob. 
Dopoki to wlasnie nie otworzylo sie wlasnie mnostwo dystrybutorow i nie wymknelo sie to spoza ram zdrowego rozsadku.
A z co do krajowej produkcji? hmm niewiele tego jest. Poza Atlasem, ktory to kilka lat temu stwierdzil ze jest niezniszczalny chyba i lekko im sie w glowach poprzestawialo. Dopiero jak zobaczyli ze im wlasnie zagraniczne firmy troszeczke rynku zabralo - obudzili sie.

----------


## Beata&Slawek

> fighter: nie wiem czy Cię załamię czy nie nie zdziwię, ale Polska pod względem jakości oferowanej chemii przez tzw. renomowanych producentów, chemii produkowanej w ich fabrykach tutaj, jest zwykle w drugim świecie. Ja to przerabiałem z tzw. lepszą chemią, co dzień przerabia się to z tzw. chemią domową. Dzieje się tak z bardzo prostego powodu - polski klient to tani klient, a nie ktoś kto pyta się o jakość. Nie licz że te nowe "NQ coś tam" wejdzie przebojem na nasz rynek. Jeszcze by się okazało, że towar jest dużo lepszy, w niemal te samej cenie za m2 w ostatecznym rozrachunku i po co to komu?
> Osobna kwestia jest, że wielkie firmy i tacy ż producenci w PL zwykle nie należą do firm którym zależy by cokolwiek zmieniać. Stąd - owe NQ będziesz musiał pewnikiem z Niemiec ściągać...


I to jest sedno kolega lepiej to opisał, no może poza stwierdzeniem, że to tani klient bo ceny są wyższe.

Grać im na nosie dla nich dystrybucje krajowe to po góra złota jak weźmiesz przez dystrybutora na ich terenie, to im ten dodatkowy % odpadnie może na koniec dla klienta w Polsce różnica to będą promile w cenie ale za to jakość będzie prawdziwa.

----------


## fighter1983

no i wlasnie ma racje - musze wszystko ciagnac z DE z NQG, no i dobrze, ze tego nie ma na naszym rynku. A przynajmniej nie jest popularne. W niczym mi to nie przeszkadza

----------


## EWBUD

> no i wlasnie ma racje - musze wszystko ciagnac z DE z NQG, no i dobrze, ze tego nie ma na naszym rynku. A przynajmniej nie jest popularne. W niczym mi to nie przeszkadza


Myślę, że może to być nawet dużym +

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Fighter jaka czesc Twoich prac stanowi samowy wykonczenie elewacji warstwa wierzchnia a jaka kompleskowe docieplenie?

Bo tak sobie mysle, ze duza czesc inwestorow najpierw dociepla budynek zas wierzchnia czesc elewacji zostawia sobie na pozniej, ja do nich tez naleze. I teraz mysle sobie tak, ze przed pomalowaniem tego wszystkiego chcialbym miec pewnosc, ze to co zostalo juz zrobione jest zrobione dobrze,ze na przestrzeni tego czasu nie potworzyly sie jakies szczeliny lub mowiac wprost poprzednia ekipa nie spieprzyla roboty.

Szukajac zima wykonawcy nie moze odbyc sie bez wizji lokalnej gdyba taka firma przyjechala do mnie z kamera zrobila porzadna analize zaznaczyla w czasie analizy slabe punkty i zaproponowala, ze przed pokrcyiem tynkiem odpowiednio zabzpieczy mostki to mysle, ze taka firma zarobilaby u mnie dodatkowy plus. Korzysci bylyby obusytonne dla firmy bo przy okazji innych prac moze zarobic dodatkowe pieniadze dla mnie bo taka firma ktora i tak rozklada rusztowania i tak przyjezdza na budowe kosztowalaby mnie zapewne mniej niz przyjazd dodatkowego fachowca z kamera a potem jeszcze skakanie po drabinie lub szukania kolejnych ekip.

Poza tym na pewno pewna czesc stanowi u ciebie renowacja zuzytych juz tynkow w tym wypadku biorac pod uwage, ze styropian jest juz od nas stosowany od lat i jest materialem ktory mimo wszystko sie utlenia, mysle ze sprawdzenie i poprawki na tych starszych elewacjach powinny byc nieodzowne.

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter jaka czesc Twoich prac stanowi samowy wykonczenie elewacji warstwa wierzchnia a jaka kompleskowe docieplenie?


Zadna  :smile:  ja sie zajmuje tym od strony materialowej, ale wspolpracuje z wykonawcami elewacji.... o taki wlasnie nasz forumowy ewbuxxxo.
Tak sobie popatrzylem.... kamery termowizyjne to wydatek od 20-80tys ...
Wybacz ale... wywalic 80tys po to zeby po jakis paprokach poprawiac i dla komfortu szanownego inwestora i zeby byc "bardziej konkurencyjnym"?
I 10zl za m2 polozenia tynku  :smile:  inwestycja ktora sie nigdy nie zwroci. 

Ja jestem w trakcie tworzenia takiego jakby to nazwac: centrum elewacyjnego. gdzie klient moze zaczac od:  - projektu wizualnego elewacji z projektantka, pozniej te ustalenia trafiaja do przeliczenia obciazen i aspektow technicznych takiego docieplenia, w tym zaprojektowanie kolkow lub tez nie np.., nastepnie dostawa materialow i wykonanie, zakonczone to wszytsko certyfikatem energetycznym i badaniem termowizyjnym. I to nie bedzie kosztowalo 30-50zl/m2... bedzie sporo drozej. I w zasadzie na dzien dzisiejszy juz takie zlecenie moge przyjac, ale jest to w trakcie obrobki, zatem nie zamierzam wychodzic przed okiestre zanim wszystko nie bedzie gotowe.

----------


## Beata&Slawek

80 tys?! Jakieś kamery międzygalaktyczne oglądałeś?

----------


## fighter1983

http://allegro.pl/kamera-termowizyjn...151864228.html 
79 000 netto.... prawie 100k brutto
tak jak wspominalem od 20-80 netto... kupa kasy, nie do odbrobienia w sposob "wykonawczy" trzeba by bylo dodatkowo zatrudnic kogos od certyfikatow energetycznych i  dodatkowo swiadczyc taka usluge bo "przy okazji" wykonywania prac  to nigdy sie nie zwroci.
No ja wlasnie znalazlem sobie czlowieka zajmujacego sie termowizjami i na zasadzie outsourcingu zamierzam korzystac z jego uslug, jezeli mi ilosc zlecen przekroczy jego mozliwosci badz bedzie to zbyt kosztowne trzeba bedzie myslec o zatrudnieniu kogos i przeszkoleniu w tym zakresie i poszerzyc wlasna oferte. Poki co - utopia. A juz na pewno nie na zasadzie "wartosci dodanej" do m2 elewacji 250m2 gdzie jest juz siatka z klejem i trzeba polozyc grunt i tynk za 10-12zl....
Pomysl ciekawy, ale nie do zrealizowania w tej formie ze wzgledu na koszty i czas amortyzacji oraz zwrotu z inwestycji

Tak samo z badaniami spectrofotometrycznymi na budowie... myslalem o tym, ale koszty profesjonalnego urzadzenia sa zbyt wysokie.

----------


## Balto

B&S: W kwestii:
cen: to nie jest ani moją (i produkuję i sprzedaję mineralkę, sprzedaję i zapewniam obsługę w kwestii wiadomości technicznej cement biały - tego ile kosztuje m2 tynku jako pełnowartościowego (!!!) produktu, m2 wykonania ściany - w kwestii samej robocizny i td. Ja nie wiem ile razy miałem dialog - kupiłem taniej, super okazja, jaka panie jakość - nazwa dziwna ale to Znana Firma... Wykonanie? On bierze 25 zł/m2 a ten tylko 15... i nikt nie patrzy że po wyjściu tego pierwszego gościa ściana jest przez iks lat taka jak ma być i nie dzieje się nic. Polak nie umie przeliczyć jakości na cenę dla niego zwykle im niższa cena tym lepiej bo jakość zawsze jest super
2. Tzw. technolodzy w dużej liczbie firma zwykle mają blade pojęcie o tym co robią. Fighter myśli o punkcie gdzie klient dostanie wszystko od a do z z konkretnymi radami. Ja coś takiego robię o białym cemencie (ta strona w podpisie). To nie jest modne bo kosztuje... A przecież cena.
3. Gotowizna - ile jest tzw. projektów gotowych bez obliczeń takich jak ma być, z błędami powielanymi metodą wytnij - wklej? - to też niższa cena.
Dopóki, my jako wykonawcy, sprzedawcy i tak dalej nie nauczymy klientów, że w pewnych wypadkach niestety nie da się szkłem d..y utrzeć, to tak to będzie  wyglądało. Dopóki nie przekonamy klientów, że budowę domu nie zaczyna się od kupna lepszego samochodu za kredyt hipoteczny, tylko zostawia się margines na "problemy", dopóki nie nauczy się osób, że nie zawsze facet w składzie budowlanym nie wie wszystkiego, a sprzedaje to co my najbardziej się opłaca, tylko w takich centrach dowie się wszystkiego, z zakresem cen i zasad włącznie to będziemy się tak bujali ze wszystkim: dyskusją czemu nie da się taniej, bzdurnymi pytaniami, czy hasłem chrzani się ale jak tanio zrobił...

----------


## venecja

Witam mam pytanie,zamierzam ocieplić dom systemem bolix .Moi fachowcy doradzili mi żeby zakupić styropian Fasada Krasbud,siatke Optima ,klej do zatapiania siatki Prince Color Kam no i klej bolixa i że to będzie jak najbardziej zachowany system i zachowuje gwarancje bolixa .obawiam się czy przypadkiem nie wprowadzają mnie oni w błąd .Sądziłam ,że należy kupić wszystkie materiały bolixa ,aby powstał system i mieć gwarancję .Czy ktoś może mi podpowiedzieć jaki powinien być komplet materiałów do ocieplenia systemem bolix?

----------


## fighter1983

Generalnie *venecja* smiecisz mi w watku... bo jest o czym innym.
Balto nagminnie "smieci" mi w watkach ktore uwaza za takie, ktore zyskaja duza ogladalnosc.... i chociaz temat nie ma nic wspolnego z jego mineralka, a wspolna cecha jest to ze to tez skladnik systemow docieplen... to pojawia mi sie wszedzie gdzie uzna za stosowne. Kolego... napisz cos sam... przeciez masz do tego wiedze.

venecja: generalnie skad systemu okresla aprobata techniczna, mowi o wszytskich materialach jakie wchodza w sklad systemu docieplen. dla bolixa AT masz tutaj:
http://www.bolix.pl/fileget.php?file...+ETA-07%2F0110

Ja tego nie czytalem, nie chce mi sie... najczesciej jest tak ze wsklad systemu aby byl uznany za system wchodzi:
- klej do styro (konkretny producent)
- odpowiedni (okreslony w aprobacie styropian) firmy dowolnej, ale o odpowiednich parametrach
- laczniki mechaniczne (kolki) albo konkretnie okreslony model alne najczesciej po prostu z podanymi wymaganiami 
- klej do siatki  (konkretny producent)
- siatka (najczesciej konkretny producent) + zamiennik o okreslonych parametrach
- grunt pod tynk (konkretny producent)
- tynk/i (konkretny producent)

To najczesciej jest system.
U Ciebie KAM to klej Basf-a wykonawca pieprzy glupoty... a ze styropianem nie wiem... zobacz sobie w AT czy sie Krasbud miesci w wymaganiach

----------


## wanker

pamietam stare czasy  ( 10 lat temu ) gdzie bys nie zapytal sie o farbe do malowania elewacji na kazdej smierdzacej wiosce byl Koralgol. Poprzez agresywna polityke i podplacanie hurtownikom tworzylo sie historie " jakosci" .  Ale mialem okazje wyjechac i zobaczyc jak wyglada przwdziwa farba i to jest Dulux.

----------


## Beata&Slawek

wanker nie dość, że masz paskudny nick to jeszcze wyjeżdżasz ni z gruszki ni z pietruszki z tym duluxem

fighter możesz mi napisać, który z Twoich systemów najlepiej chroni ścianę przed wnikaniem wilgoci? Mam taka jedną gdzie po deszczach widać jak bardzo wiatr z wodą może penetrowac ścianę.

----------


## fighter1983

> fighter możesz mi napisać, który z Twoich systemów najlepiej chroni ścianę przed wnikaniem wilgoci? Mam taka jedną gdzie po deszczach widać jak bardzo wiatr z wodą może penetrowac ścianę.


Dosc ciekawe pytanie  :smile:  Zaskakujace powiedzialbym.
W realizowanych obiektach nigdy sie nad tym nie zastanawialem i nie bralem tego pod uwage.
Szkolenie pamietam sprzed 3lat, szkolenie na temat systemu Carbon. 
Jako ciekawostke tam przedstawiono i nie widzialem praktycznego zastosowania dla tego rozwiazania, ale padlo tam takie stwierdzenie:
Obciazajac system Carbon slupem wody uzyskujemy szczelna powloke (chyba 10m slupa wody) wiec wystarczyloby zrobic badania w ITB i system Carbon moglby byc hydroizolacja do basenow i na tarasy  :smile:   tak wiec pod wzgledem odpornosci na wnikanie wody nalezaloby to podzielic tak:
- system Carbon
- system z klejami bezcementowymiz wykorzystaniem wypraw silikonowych i akrylowych
- system z klejami cementowymi z wykorzystaniem wypraw silikonowych i akrylowych
- system z klejami cementowymi z wykorzystaniem wypraw o charakterze mineralnym: krzemiany(silikaty) i mineralne, naturalnie za hydrofobizacje tych powlok odpowiada warstwa wierzchnia czyli farba, wiec pod tym wzgledem tynk mineralny z farba silikonowa bedzie lepszy niz silikat barwiony w masie.

----------


## wanker

"paskudny nick "  to przez szacunek do tej wiedzy co niektorzy z was blyszcza  i wciskaja innym oswieconym  :yes: 




> wanker nie dość, że masz paskudny nick to jeszcze wyjeżdżasz ni z gruszki ni z pietruszki z tym duluxem
> 
> fighter możesz mi napisać, który z Twoich systemów najlepiej chroni ścianę przed wnikaniem wilgoci? Mam taka jedną gdzie po deszczach widać jak bardzo wiatr z wodą może penetrowac ścianę.

----------


## fighter1983

Wracajac do NQG w systemach docieplen:
za chwile bede mogl sie pochwalic realizacja razem z *ewbuxxxo* na terenie Warszawy - Praga Polnoc  :smile:  
od 6 maja Piotr zaczyna prace ze swoja ekipa.
450m2 elewacji w domku jednorodzinnym, sciana 3-warstwowa plus fragment budynku dostawiony z gazobetonu.
Uklad warstw:
- wzmocnienie podloza, warstwa antyodparzeniowa Caparol Sylitol Konzentrat 111
- klejenie: obwodowo + paski Caparol Capatect 190szary
- docieplenie: 15cm grafitowy styropian Termoorganika Termonium Plus (0,031) dawniej Platinium Plus, kolkowany w termodyblu
- w.zbrojna: Caparol Capatect 190szary z siatka 165g/m2 tez Caparola
- grunt: Caparol Puztgrund610
- wyprawa elewacyjna: Caparol Thermosan NQG baranek 1,5mm barwiony wg Fassade A1 na kolor Palazzo 240 
Inwestor wyrazil zgode na umieszczenie zdjec w sieci, wiec sie podziele / podzielimy  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Wracajac do NQG w systemach docieplen:
> za chwile bede mogl sie pochwalic realizacja razem z *ewbuxxxo* na terenie Warszawy - Praga Polnoc  
> od 6 maja Piotr zaczyna prace ze swoja ekipa.
> 450m2 elewacji w domku jednorodzinnym, sciana 3-warstwowa plus fragment budynku dostawiony z gazobetonu.
> Uklad warstw:
> - wzmocnienie podloza, warstwa antyodparzeniowa Caparol Sylitol Konzentrat 111
> - klejenie: obwodowo + paski Caparol Capatect 190szary
> - docieplenie: 15cm grafitowy styropian Termoorganika Termonium Plus (0,031) dawniej Platinium Plus, kolkowany w termodyblu
> - w.zbrojna: Caparol Capatect 190szary z siatka 165g/m2 tez Caparola
> ...


Oby było czym się pochwalić  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Oby było czym się pochwalić


nie strasz nie strasz....
bo ja tez caly w strachu  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

a zdjęcia porobiłeś? 
przed - po? 

Bo ja zapomniałem  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

no pewnie ze nie... kurde...
trzeba bylo dzisiaj... ech...
nic to na nastepnej sie zrobi.

----------


## Raźny

A podajcie choćby na priv, jakie koszty na m2? Materiał i robocizna wyszły? I gdzie na Pradze... podjadę, popatrzę może się spodoba?

----------


## fighter1983

poszlo na prv

----------


## fighter1983

pierwsze wrazenia z NQG: rowniutkie, ladnie rozkladajace sie ziarno, bardzo regularny i ladny delikatny baranek wychodzi.
Doswiadczona ekipa osiagnela srednie zuzycie na poziomie ok. 1,9kg na m2, na zdjecia jeszcze przyjdzie pora bo poki co jakby nie bylo jest to jeszcze plac budowy

----------


## EWBUD

Miłe wrażenia z tym NQG  :smile: 
Fajny kamień - dobre zużycie materiału (myślę Bartek, że to zużycie minimalnie wyższe trzeba przyjąć - przynajmniej na początek, jak już będzie kilka realizacji to średnią wyciągniemy)
Kamień ładnie się układa.
Generalnie: mi się podoba  :smile:  inwestorce, co najważniejsze, też  :smile: 
Jeszcze niech się sprawdzi trwałość koloru - to już będzie zaj....
Ale to chyba za 15 lat coś dopiszemy, jak już będzie co porównać  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

i zapraszam po elewacje z NQG  :smile:  Warto.

----------


## fighter1983

No akurat ten obiekt jest bardzo ciekawy ze wzgledu na to, ze w tym roku budynek w budynek zostana zrobione 2 elewacje.
pierwszy ktory wlasnie robi Piotr jest zrobiony w NQG z dbaloscia o wszystkie detale, za miesiac sasiad naszej inwestorki zaczyna elewacje w trybie "ekonomicznym"
Swoja droga trzeba bedzie zrobic wywiad z chlopakami ktorzy to robia, moze sie uda porozmawiac z sasiadem zeby wiedziec na czym robia i miec porownanie. 
Za rok, dwa trzy lata pownny byc widoczne roznice. Fajnie, bo w jednym miejscu, takie same warunki a zupelnie 2 skrajne metody.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> No akurat ten obiekt jest bardzo ciekawy ze wzgledu na to, ze w tym roku budynek w budynek zostana zrobione 2 elewacje.
> pierwszy ktory wlasnie robi Piotr jest zrobiony w NQG z dbaloscia o wszystkie detale, za miesiac sasiad naszej inwestorki zaczyna elewacje w trybie "ekonomicznym"
> Swoja droga trzeba bedzie zrobic wywiad z chlopakami ktorzy to robia, moze sie uda porozmawiac z sasiadem zeby wiedziec na czym robia i miec porownanie. 
> Za rok, dwa trzy lata pownny byc widoczne roznice. Fajnie, bo w jednym miejscu, takie same warunki a zupelnie 2 skrajne metody.



NQG czyli tynk silikonowy? Bo wcześniej pisałeś, że lepiej jest zrobić zwykły mineralny i pomalować go NQG Thermosan lub amphsilan....

Mam do zrobienia białą elewcję, wszystko będzie caparola ale nie wiem jak z tym tynkiem co trwalsze?

----------


## EWBUD

> NQG czyli tynk silikonowy? Bo wcześniej pisałeś, że lepiej jest zrobić zwykły mineralny i pomalować go NQG Thermosan lub amphsilan....
> 
> Mam do zrobienia białą elewcję, wszystko będzie caparola ale nie wiem jak z tym tynkiem co trwalsze?


Zrób NQG barwiony w masie.

Nie słuchaj Fightera: mineralny, mineralny, mineralny ........................  :smile:

----------


## Sharlotka

Ja też poproszę o poradę w sprawie NQG - mamy dom przy lesie (50 m od linii lasu), elewacja ma być biało - jasnoszara, ziarno 1.5 mm baranek.
Zdecydowaliśmy się na ThermoSan-Fassadenputz NQG R+K - czy to będzie dobry wybór, zwłaszcza przy bieli?
Faktycznie ten tynk nie łapie zabrudzeń, mchu, glonów itp?
Poradźcie mądre chłopaki :smile:  - dwóch lokalnych dostawców materiałów na pytanie o NQG pytało: co pani chciała??? - nie znali tego produktu........
Czy wykonawca powinien mieć doświadczenie z tym rodzajem tynku? 
Bo skoro to taka rzadko wybierana opcja, nie chcę, by się uczył u nas - na zasadzie, że "jakoś to będzie".

----------


## fighter1983

od strony materialowej:
kolorystyka wg Fassade A1 tylko wtedy NQG ma sens, inaczej to bedzie po prostu drogi tynk z Caparola. co do lokalnych dystrybutorow: pytaj tylko tych ktorzy maja Caparola 
od strony wykonawczej: wiecej Piotrek powie, z tego co juz powiedzial: zuzycie na poczatek ok. 2,0kg przy baranku 1,5mm
od strony wizualnej: bardzo ladna rowna struktura, regularniejsza niz w silikonie, co dop trwalosci... jakby nie bylo, to niemiecki tynk, nie ma produkcji w PL... silikonowy Caparol z fabryki w Kleszczowie jednak to nie to samo

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Zrób NQG barwiony w masie.
> 
> Nie słuchaj Fightera: mineralny, mineralny, mineralny ........................


ok zrobię ten thermosan-fassadenputz nqg r+k, bo w sumie lepiej jest posłuchać rady wykonawcy niż dystrybutora :big grin: 


Grunt pod niego musi być Putzgrunt 610 czy może być capagrunt uniwersal?

----------


## EWBUD

610 gruntowaliśmy.

----------


## EWBUD

a z tym żebyś nie słuchał Fightera, to żartowałem oczywiście  :smile: 
Każde rozwiązanie ma swoje dobre i złe strony.

----------


## Sharlotka

*Fighter,*
bardzo Ci dziękuję za porady!!!!

----------


## fighter1983

*Sharlotka*  np.
*ewbuxxxo*   :smile:  
*Radosław Krasowski*  doskonala decyzja

----------


## fighter1983

> ok zrobię ten thermosan-fassadenputz nqg r+k, bo w sumie lepiej jest posłuchać rady wykonawcy niż dystrybutora
> 
> 
> Grunt pod niego musi być Putzgrunt 610 czy może być capagrunt uniwersal?


Piotrek trzeba bylo Carbon system zaproponowac  :smile:  
Wielka jest jednak sila wykonawcy i marketing tym kanalem.... co powie wykonawca swiete jest, a Ty nie wierzyles  :smile:  
A nie masz teraz takiego lekkiego niesmaku?

----------


## EWBUD

> ok zrobię ten thermosan-fassadenputz nqg r+k, bo w sumie lepiej jest posłuchać rady wykonawcy niż dystrybutora
> 
> 
> Grunt pod niego musi być Putzgrunt 610 czy może być capagrunt uniwersal?


Wiesz, że jak chcesz mieć prawdziwe NQG - to jedyna firma która Ci to gwarantuje w PL (na dzisiaj oczywiście) to forumowy Fighter?

To taka mała dygresja, żeby się nie okazało, że kupiłeś b. drogi silikon  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> Wiesz, że jak chcesz mieć prawdziwe NQG - to jedyna firma która Ci to gwarantuje w PL (na dzisiaj oczywiście) to forumowy Fighter?
> 
> To taka mała dygresja, żeby się nie okazało, że kupiłeś b. drogi silikon


Dziekuje  :smile:  
No moze nie jedyna... ale poki co rzeczywiscie malo kto wie jak barwic produkty NQG tak aby zastosowane zostaly pigmenty nieorganiczne, a tylko wtedy Thermosan i cala koncepcja nqg ma sens. Poki co robia wielkie oczy...
Bardzo skomplikowane to nie jest generalnie, ale jednak sa pewne roznice

----------


## Sharlotka

*Fighter,*
kurde, nie strasz - mam zamiar zamówić materiał u lokalnego oficjalnego dystrybutora Caparola - jest naprawdę ryzyko, że spierniczą NQG?????
80% tynku bierzemy białego - więc jak rozumiem, tu nie ma żadnych obaw, bo biały kolor jest oryginalnie przysyłany z fabryki - prawda???- ale przy barwieniu na miejscu na drugi kolor mogą coś popsuć?

----------


## fighter1983

*Sharlotka*  nie strasze...
Przy bialym nie barwionym nie ma problemu, przy czym bialy tak na prawde nie jest bialy  :smile:  tylko lekko szarawy bo zawiera sladowe ilosci bialego barwnika (po to aby latwiej mozna bylo uzyskac tynki w kolorze) 
Przy barwionym w systemie ColorExpress czyli na miejscu u dystrybutora nalezy uzyc odpowiednich receptur dla NQG tak, aby wlasciwe pigmenty maszyna zadozowala. 
Pytalas na miejscu o kolory? jaki dali Ci wzornik do wybrania kolorow? 
CaparolColor, 3DSystem, FassadeA1? czy jeszcze jakis inny?

----------


## Sharlotka

Na razie mam wycenę na kolor biały NQG + cały system na elewację.
Kolory wybierzemy w najbliższym czasie.
Będę się domagać wg Twoich podpowiedzi tylko i wyłącznie wg wzornika Fassade A1! :smile:

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> a z tym żebyś nie słuchał Fightera, to żartowałem oczywiście 
> Każde rozwiązanie ma swoje dobre i złe strony.





> Dziekuje  
> No moze nie jedyna... ale poki co rzeczywiscie malo kto wie jak barwic produkty NQG tak aby zastosowane zostaly pigmenty nieorganiczne, a tylko wtedy Thermosan i cala koncepcja nqg ma sens. Poki co robia wielkie oczy...
> Bardzo skomplikowane to nie jest generalnie, ale jednak sa pewne roznice





> Wiesz, że jak chcesz mieć prawdziwe NQG - to jedyna firma która Ci to gwarantuje w PL (na dzisiaj oczywiście) to forumowy Fighter?
> 
> To taka mała dygresja, żeby się nie okazało, że kupiłeś b. drogi silikon





> Piotrek trzeba bylo Carbon system zaproponowac  
> Wielka jest jednak sila wykonawcy i marketing tym kanalem.... co powie wykonawca swiete jest, a Ty nie wierzyles  
> A nie masz teraz takiego lekkiego niesmaku?


Pany nie mieszajcie już mi w głowie  :big grin:   , idzie ten nqg 100% biały więc nie trzeba barwić.

fighter: Siła wykonawcy jest duża ale nic nie wzięło się z niczego, Piotruś kiedyś polecał tynk alpola na białym cemencie i rzeczywiście sprawdziłem go i był ok więc teraz też musi być dobrze :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

nie miaszamy nie mieszamy  :smile: 
Nic nie dzieje sie bez powodu: Jak poznalem Piotrka to robil na Ceresicie, Greinplascie i Weberze  :smile:  a teraz STO i Caparol

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> nie miaszamy nie mieszamy 
> Nic nie dzieje sie bez powodu: Jak poznalem Piotrka to robil na Ceresicie, Greinplascie i Weberze  a teraz STO i Caparol


Ok przemyślę to raz jeszcze  :smile: , jak będzie zrobione to wkleję fotkę zobaczymy czy zgadniecie co wybrałem.

----------


## fighter1983

> Ok przemyślę to raz jeszcze , jak będzie zrobione to wkleję fotkę zobaczymy czy zgadniecie co wybrałem.


no moze sie uda  :smile:  tylko z bliska ta fotka  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> nie miaszamy nie mieszamy 
> Nic nie dzieje sie bez powodu: Jak poznalem Piotrka to robil na Ceresicie, Greinplascie i Weberze  a teraz STO i Caparol


eeeeee.......na greinplascie nie robiłem  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

no prosze.... 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6031648
elegancko wg mnie... szkoda ze nie widzialem z bliska i nie bylem....

----------


## DDP

Caparol NQG - przyjechał, czeka na swoją kolej!  :smile:  zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie, póki co jest kołkowanie wełny...  :smile:

----------


## djcezar

> Wracajac do NQG w systemach docieplen:
> za chwile bede mogl sie pochwalic realizacja razem z *ewbuxxxo* na terenie Warszawy - Praga Polnoc  
> od 6 maja Piotr zaczyna prace ze swoja ekipa.
> 450m2 elewacji w domku jednorodzinnym, sciana 3-warstwowa plus fragment budynku dostawiony z gazobetonu.
> Uklad warstw:
> - wzmocnienie podloza, warstwa antyodparzeniowa Caparol Sylitol Konzentrat 111
> - klejenie: obwodowo + paski Caparol Capatect 190szary
> - docieplenie: 15cm grafitowy styropian Termoorganika Termonium Plus (0,031) dawniej Platinium Plus, kolkowany w termodyblu
> - w.zbrojna: Caparol Capatect 190szary z siatka 165g/m2 tez Caparola
> ...


Witam
W najbliższym czasie będę wykonywał ocieplenie domu jednorodzinnego w systemie tak jak powyżej (nie wiem tylko jeszccze jaki tynk), tylko mam pytanie bo nie będę narazie dawał koloru (narazie nie wiem kiedy), czy w tym wypadku na warstwę zbrojną dawać grunt  Caparol Puztgrund610 i tak zostawić, czy dawać go dopiero jak będę dawał tynk, a może to być nawet kilka lat (2-3). 
Proszę o poradę.

Pozdrawiam Dj_

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam
> W najbliższym czasie będę wykonywał ocieplenie domu jednorodzinnego w systemie tak jak powyżej (nie wiem tylko jeszccze jaki tynk), tylko mam pytanie bo nie będę narazie dawał koloru (narazie nie wiem kiedy), czy w tym wypadku na warstwę zbrojną dawać grunt  Caparol Puztgrund610 i tak zostawić, czy dawać go dopiero jak będę dawał tynk, a może to być nawet kilka lat (2-3). 
> Proszę o poradę.
> 
> Pozdrawiam Dj_


Generalnie nie powinienes zostawiac "na szaro" na zime. W takich przypadkach zaleca sie gruntowanie PG610 przed zima i jeszcze raz bezposrednio przed polozeniem tynku.
Ludzie jednak robia roznie. Zostawiaja na szaro i pozniej ewentualnie miejscami szpachluja jeszcze raz i gruntuja.

----------


## djcezar

> Generalnie nie powinienes zostawiac "na szaro" na zime. W takich przypadkach zaleca sie gruntowanie PG610 przed zima i jeszcze raz bezposrednio przed polozeniem tynku.
> Ludzie jednak robia roznie. Zostawiaja na szaro i pozniej ewentualnie miejscami szpachluja jeszcze raz i gruntuja.


ok. dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## ziuta62

Witam. Czy do tynków wewnętrznych cem.-wapiennych tez polecasz firmy w/g takiej kolejności jak powyżej?

----------


## ziuta62

Oczywiście pytanie do fighter1983 / rocznik mojej córki/
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam. Czy do tynków wewnętrznych cem.-wapiennych tez polecasz firmy w/g takiej kolejności jak powyżej?


Ale sprecyzuj prosze pytanie. Wg takiej kolejnosci - masz na mysli Dryvit STO i Caparol?
Nie.... zdecydowanie nie. To wg mnie najlepsze rozwiazania elewacyjne na rynku. Natomiast jezeli chodzi o tynki cem-wapienne to mam niewielkie doswiadczenie z nimi, natomiast firmy z ktorymi wspolpracuje(elewacyjne) niektore maja tez ekipy od tynkow gipsowych i cem-wapiennych. Wszyscy jednoglosnie chwala lekki tynk cem-wap Nidy. Wydajny, nie za drogi, twardy i gladki. 
No chyba ze pytanie czego innego dotyczy. 
a 1983 - to bardzo dobry rocznik  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki, właśnie o tą kolejność mi chodziło bo sobie ją spisałam na przyszłość. Nidę też już zapisałam. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dżodar

> Generalnie nie powinienes zostawiac "na szaro" na zime. W takich przypadkach zaleca sie gruntowanie PG610 przed zima i jeszcze raz bezposrednio przed polozeniem tynku.
> Ludzie jednak robia roznie. Zostawiaja na szaro i pozniej ewentualnie miejscami szpachluja jeszcze raz i gruntuja.


Witam wszystkich
Niewiele info znalazłem o tynkach na ocieplenie z wełny /na porothermie/; siatka wklejona już Kreisel em.
Może doradzicie jaki tynk na takie podłoże.? Nie ma blisko lasu; uliczka średnio ruchliwa; otwarta przestrzeń. Jasny kolor - biały złamany na szaro

----------


## fighter1983

mineralny malowany, silikatowy, niektore silikownowe, Carbopor

----------


## dżodar

> mineralny malowany, silikatowy, niektore silikownowe, Carbopor


Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź. Widzę , że na 1szym miejscu stawiasz tradycyjną metodę. No i nie wymieniłeś NQG.
Tak na marginesie, jaka jest główna różnica we właściwościach NQG i CarboPoru?

----------


## fighter1983

wymienilem NQG piszac "niektore silikonowe" jest to zwiazane z drazliwym tematem i nie mam zamiaru po raz kolejny prowadzic walki z wiatrakami zwolennikow styropianu na temat oporu dyfuzyjnego przegrody i wyprawy elewacyjnej paroprzepuszczalnej. Hejterow na tym forum nie brakuje.

Nie mozemy mowic o wlasciwosciach samej wyprawy elewacyjnej. Na docieplenie nalezy patrzec z prespektywy wszystkich produktow.

Nie wdajac sie w szczegoly chyba ze ktos ma do tego pytania i tzreba sprecyzowac na naszych budowach popelniane jest kilka razacych bledow przez samych inwestorow:
1 - byle jaki klej do siatki i siatka i zalozenie ze dobry tynk to podstawa sukcesu (w.zbrojaca siatka i klej to warstwa ktora ospowiada za kompensacje naprezen na elewacji, wiec byle jak zrobiona, na slabych materialach - bedzie pekac) a optycznie - bedzie pekac tynk. wiec pozniej idzie smrod, ze np.... silikonowy Caparol popekal... jak mial nie popekac, jak zostal polozony na jakims noname.... to tak jak lakierowac zardzewialy samochod.

2 - "gwalcenie fizyki" - czyli na sile 1.0mm lub drobniej. na cementowym kleju do w. zbrojacej. Zazwyczaj jest tak, ze wyprawy elewacyjne (tynki) o gramaturze 1.0 i mniej przeznaczone sa do: wykonania wypraw elewacyjnych np na scianach trojwarstwowych na tynku cementowo wapiennym - nie na styropianie czy welnie. Lub przeznaczone sa do obrobki np. przy oknach, na malych powierzchniach. 
1.0 i mniej nie nadaje sie do stosowania na pelnych elewacjach - to proszenie sie o klopoty.
Odstepstwem od tej zasady sa elewacje np. w 1.0 Carbopor ale pod warunkiem ze w. zbrojaca zostala zrobiona z Carbon Spahtell lub Carbonit. 

Sam tynk Carbon nie jest drogi, tzn niewiele drozszy od silikonu. ale zastosowanie go na cementowym kleju jest zupelnie bez sensu... a w 1.0 na cementowym kleju to juz proszenie sie o klopoty.

Podobnie jest z Thermosanem, ten wprawdzie nie wystepuje w 1,0 i mniej, ale z kolei ma pewne cechy ktore powoduja ze uzyskuje sie na nim bardzo trwale kolory. Poza tym jest produkowany w DE co z kolei jakby nie patrzec powoduje ze jest lepszy od naszej "kleszczowskiej" produkcji silikonowego AMphisilanu. 
Jakos w tym roku w Caparolu sprzedaje sie znacznie wiecej Thermosanu.... czy nieskromnie mowiac ten post to spowodowal - nie wiem, moze mial na to jakis wplyw. Ale przy Thermosanie tez trzeba cos wiedziec... jak go barwic, aby go nie "zapsuc" i nie kupic po prostu drogiego silikonowego tynku.

Pytacie o Thermosan... przysylacie zapytania o te materialy ale.... tzw gotowce od innych dystrybutorow. Czesto z bledami barwienia.... jezeli pytacie mnie o tylko o cene - nie poprawiam tego... inwestor wie wiecej... szuka najnizszej ceny na rynku. Przysylacie zapytania z roznymi bledami, ze wspolczynnikami odbicia swiatla HBW <20%, barwieniem Thermosanu pigmnetami oragnicznymi itd itd.....

Caparol pootwieral mnostwo nowych pkt handlowych, wymyslili ze w ten sposob utrzymaja sprzedaz na odpowiednim poziomie, wymyslaja jakies cudaczne promocje... sieczka na rynku pod wzgledem cen. Tyle ze nie szkola ludzi w dystrybucji, szkolenia odbywaja sie 2x w roku, sa platne, malo kto wysyla tam ludzi. No i pozniej powstaja takie "super oferty" ani to system, ani to poprawne rozwiazanie.... moze sie uda... ale CENA NAJNIZSZA na rynku. Do tego w samym Caparolu pracuje kilka nowych osob ktore maja na wizytowce Doradca techniczno-handlowy.... tyle, ze to sa ludzie rozliczani z obrotu z miesiaca/kwartalu... wiec... sprzedawac sprzedawac duzo duzo obrot obrot i przez swoich dystrybutorow.

Okropne to jest. To juz nie jest wiedza, doswiadczenie, znajomosc produktu, rozwiazan.... to jest tylko walka o cene, a jak pozniej jest problem.... na forum: Panie Bartkuuuuuuuu ....... 

A wiec oswiadczam: nie jestem najtanszy.... nie zamierzam byc. prosze mi nie przesylac zapytan dla porownania ceny. A juz najwiekszym swinstwem jest gdy musze to przygotowac, opracowac a pozniej taki gotowiec "leci" do 20 innych firm po to zeby te 20gr na kg tynku taniej kupic.

Jestem na forum, jestem pod telefonem 792030206 - odpowiem rzetelnie z wykorzystaniem calej mojej wiedzy i doswiadczenia (8lat) na kazde pytanie zwiazane z elewacjami Caparola na publicznym forum w wolnej chwili... po to sie tu zarejestrowalem kilka lat temu. Ale jezeli zamierzacie zawrzec ze mna transakcje - szanujmy sie nawzajem.

----------


## dżodar

Fighter, nie mogę być specjalistą w każdej dziedzinie związanej z budową domu. W niektórych chyba mi się udało. W przypadku elewacji się spóźniłem i jest siatka z Keisel em ale miałem nadzieję , że z odpowiednim gruntem jeszcze będę miał wybór rodzaju tynku. Wygląda jednak na to że pozostał mi tynk silikatowy...

----------


## fighter1983

zostan w Kreislu, wprawdzie to taki troche marketowy producent i szalu nie ma.. ale lepiej juz zostac w ich systemie. Ja bym na Twoim miejscu na welne jednak dal mineralny malowany z kreisla

----------


## dżodar

> zostan w Kreislu, wprawdzie to taki troche marketowy producent i szalu nie ma.. ale lepiej juz zostac w ich systemie. Ja bym na Twoim miejscu na welne jednak dal mineralny malowany z kreisla


Myslałem mimo wszystko o silikatowym teoretycznie lepszym bo nasiąkliwość mniejsza i odporniejszy mikrobiologicznie a Caparol dopuszcza silikatowy na podłoża mineralne. Tzw a propos Caparola, zalecają malowanie tynku silikatowego barwionego w masie - to mnie zaskoczyło.

Jeżeli tynk mineralny to wtedy farba silikatowa  ?

----------


## fighter1983

Silikatowy bylby idealny.... gdyby nie jego wady:
- nasiakliwosc
- wrazliwosc na wystepowanie przebarwien z powodu warunkow atmosferycznych podczas aplikacji i wiazania (slonce, wiatr, wilgotnosc powietrza, temperatura)
- ograniczona paleta barw w szczegolnosci wyciete z palety kolory gdzie wystepuje sporo zoltego pigmentu 
- mozliwa koniecznosc pomalowania calej elewacji co powoduje ze wychodzi wtedy najdrozej ze wszystkich 
Stad tez tak na prawde silikatowy jest stosunkowo malo popularny. Natomiast jezeli udaloby sie polozyc go i aby nie wystapily przebarwienia (naturalna cecha silikatowego) byloby to najczesciej najbardziej optymalne rozwiazanie. Niestety to sie udaje czasami... stad tez zalecenie Caparola o malowaniu tynku silikatowego (egalizacja - ujednolicenie koloru) 

Podloze mineralne jest idealne dla kazdego rodzaju wyprawy w Caparolu(poza Carbopor), naturalnie po zastosowaniu gruntu odcinajacego... lub nie w przypadku mineralnego (niekoniecznie) na w. zbrojacej ze 190 szarej lub bialej.

Jezeli mineralny: to dobra farba silikonowa: Muresco Premium, Thermosan NQG(farba)

----------


## dżodar

Cenne uwagi, choć mówią że mineralne bardziej nasiąkliwe niż silikatowe. Producenci chyba specjalnie podają w różnych jednostkach żeby ktoś kto miał fizykę naście lat temu nie rozkminił - silikatowy : w < 0,15 kg/(m2 · h0,5) wg. EN 1062-3, mineralny: W < 0,5 kg/m2 po 24 h, wg DIN 1609

----------


## fighter1983

ale mienralny malujesz farba silikonowa....

----------


## EWBUD

Coś Panie Bartku temat zdechł  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

ale dlaczego zdechł.... nie ma po prostu pytan na ten temat. Ludzie przyczytali, wybrali cos tam i tyle. Tpo akurat watek w ktorym nie ma za bardzo o czym dyskutowac  :big tongue:

----------


## witekgo

Witam
Mam pytanko proszę podpowiedzcie mi w jakich temperaturach można pracować na klejach caparola chodzi mi oczywiście o temp. minusowych. Jaka jest dolna granica czy 0 stopni czy może być coś poniżej 0??

----------


## fighter1983

zalecana: +5
graniczna: 0
klejenie styropianu na budynkach ogrzewanych: mozna spekulowac

----------


## hary2006

> zalecana: +5
> graniczna: 0
> klejenie styropianu na budynkach ogrzewanych: mozna spekulowac


A jak to wygląda w przypadku zaciągania tynkiem? Styropian z klejem jest już ponad rok.

----------


## fighter1983

tak samo. Generalnie woda zarobowa w kleju nie powinna zamarzac. 
Oczywiscie mozna.... plandeki, nagrzewnice itd.... tak tez sie przeciez robi

----------


## EWBUD

"Generalnie woda zarobowa w kleju nie powinna zamarzac"
Dobre.... ale taka jest prawda  :smile:

----------


## karolek75

Witam,

Mam pytanie czy system caparol-u przewiduje warstwe ocieplenia grubsza niz 20cm? Jesli tak, to w jaki sposob realizowana? Dwie warstwy styropianu? Czym klejone do siebie? Kołkowanie? Czy szczeliny pomiedzy płytami styropianu powinny byc uszczelniane pianka ?

----------


## fighter1983

Przewiduje, nie ma ograniczenia grubosci. Powyzej pewnych grubosci jednak nalezy zastanawiac sie nad sposobem klejenia. Moze okazac sie ze w zasadzie tylko metoda grzebieniowa wchodzi w gre... wytycznych jako takich nie ma, ale tez nie ma ograniczenia co do grubosci.
Natomiast BLEDEM jest klejenie 2warstw styropianu
Pamietajmy ze w calym ukladzie ociepleniowym naslabszym polaczeniem jest poleczenie w miejscu styku: klej-styropian wiec klejenie 2 warstw styropianu powoduje powstawanie dodatkowego takiego miejsca, na dodatek odsunietego od stabilnego podloza (sciany budynku).

Co do piankowania polaczen: teoretycznie nie powinno wogole takie wystepowac, styropian powinien byc na tyle prosty, aby nie bylo takiej koniecznosci, piankuje sie z powodu tego... ze jest jak jest. Procucent nie okresla tego w zaden sposob.

----------


## karolek75

Jesli dobrze zrozumialem "zalecenie": kupuj styropian o docelowej grubości, np 30cm ?
Jesli chodzi o sposob klejenia to zastanawiac to moge sie do smierci... ale moze zabraknac moze mi wiedzy zeby dokonac wyboru.  Metode grzebieniowa mam odebrac takze jako "zalecenie wynikajace z doswiadczenia" ? 
Co z kolkowaniem ?

----------


## fighter1983

tak. EPS w jednej grubosci.
Metoda grzebieniowa ma niestety pewne wymagania: w miare rowne podloze, no i naturalnie zwiekszenie zuzycia kleju. 1,8kg/m2/mm grubosci po docisnieciu.... przy grzbieniu 10mm okolo 8-9kg kleju/m2
Co z kolkowaniem: skoro chesz wg wytycznych Caparola jak i kazdego innego systemodawcy: zgodnie z projektem elewacji .... z podpisem projektanta.... naturalnie tego nie masz... 
wiec pozostaje zdac sie na doswiadczenia: wg mnie kolkowanie 4szt/m2 zawsze pozyzej 15cm styropianu
przy 30: sadze ze 4szt na m2 i 8szt w pkt krytycznych: narozniki budynku i wokol otworow

----------


## karolek75

Naturalnie nie mam. Poza tym wiekszosc projektantow najlepiej to sie zna... ale na kasowaniu pieniązków. 
Jakie kołki uzyc do 30cm styro aby nie zbankrutowac a jednoczesnie zminimalizowac mostki termiczne?

----------


## fighter1983

standardowego nie ma... w termodybel trzeba isc.... jakby tak sie udalo frez do styropianu na 8cm zrobic i zatyczkami poleciec.... byloby pieknie...
a jak nie to rozwiazania Kolenera.... ale to drogie jest.... kolek ponad zlotowke netto

----------


## hary2006

> tak samo. Generalnie woda zarobowa w kleju nie powinna zamarzac. 
> Oczywiscie mozna.... plandeki, nagrzewnice itd.... tak tez sie przeciez robi


bardziej chodziło mi o sytuacje, kiedy w dzień mamy temperature np. +8st, chłopcy robią swoje, a nagle w nocy robi się poniżej 0
Czy wtedy-powiedzmy po kilku godzinach od położenia tynku silikonowego może "coś" się z nim stac?

----------


## fighter1983

moze.... 
zaczac odpadac platami za chwile

----------


## plusfoto

> standardowego nie ma... w termodybel trzeba isc.... jakby tak sie udalo frez do styropianu na 8cm zrobic i zatyczkami poleciec.... byloby pieknie...
> a jak nie to rozwiazania Kolenera.... ale to drogie jest.... kolek ponad zlotowke netto


Są frezy ale z reguły na 2cm w sumie groszowa sprawa frez około 16 zet a zatyczki 50 za 500 szt z szarego. Pewnie że lepiej by było na 8 cm ale jak się nie ma co się lubi to się lubi co się ma.

----------


## fighter1983

> Są frezy ale z reguły na 2cm w sumie groszowa sprawa frez około 16 zet a zatyczki 50 za 500 szt z szarego. Pewnie że lepiej by było na 8 cm ale jak się nie ma co się lubi to się lubi co się ma.


dokladnie... ale z 2 strony taki frez mozna by bylo samemu zrobic.... specjalnie to skomplikwane nie jest .... i wtedy na 8cm wglab i zatyczkami .... tylko jeszcze jedna kwestia: montaz kolka - standardowy wbijany w takim tunelu - moglby byc problem. No chyba ze rurka i pret wewnatrz.... no ale jakby nie patrzec bardziej pracochlonne.

----------


## karolek75

a co takiego:

http://sklep.plastill.pl/pl/laczniki...i_plastill-lux

dla styropianu 30 cm to jaki dlugi kolek potrzeba?

----------


## fighter1983

nie musisz miec z trzpieniem metalowym/...
Glebokosc kotwienia w scianie zazwyczaj ok. 6cm+1cm(klej)+grubosc materialu - glebokosc frezu

----------


## EWBUD

> a co takiego:
> 
> http://sklep.plastill.pl/pl/laczniki...i_plastill-lux
> 
> dla styropianu 30 cm to jaki dlugi kolek potrzeba?


Pomysł fajny ....

----------


## karolek75

> nie musisz miec z trzpieniem metalowym/...
> Glebokosc kotwienia w scianie zazwyczaj ok. 6cm+1cm(klej)+grubosc materialu - glebokosc frezu


No i tu sie rodzi problem. Najdluzsze kolki "standardowe" jakie znalazlem to 30cm. Na allegro kolki PEG z wlokna szklanego nawet 45cm. Ale cena zabija.
Wiec jak do cholery to zrobic dobrze i rozsadnie cenowo ?

----------


## hary2006

> moze.... 
> zaczac odpadac platami za chwile


No to nie fajnie  :sad: 
Nawet wczoraj w dzień było przecież kilkanascie stopni, a dziś rano w samochodzie szybki trzeba było skrobac  :sad:

----------


## fighter1983

> No i tu sie rodzi problem. Najdluzsze kolki "standardowe" jakie znalazlem to 30cm. Na allegro kolki PEG z wlokna szklanego nawet 45cm. Ale cena zabija.
> Wiec jak do cholery to zrobic dobrze i rozsadnie cenowo ?


No nie znajdziesz "normalnych" kolkow dluzszych niz 30cm.... 
wiec masz 2 opcje:
- znalezc sposob na frezowanie na glebokosc ok 8cm i zaslepiac zaslepkami
- Kolener ma takie kolki....  w sensie takie dlugie.... cos ponad 1zl netto kosztuja/sztuke

----------


## karolek75

Tzn, ze w tym watku nikt nigdy 30cm nie robil ?

----------


## EWBUD

no chyba nie było nikogo takiego na forum - chyba, że się nie ujawnił.
Ja najgrubszy styro jaki mocowałem to 250 mm.

----------


## karolek75

Na forum ? Ale mowisz o wykonawcach - takich jak ty? Bo w stopkach to niejeden ma 30cm...musze u nich popytac.

----------


## masia!

> No to nie fajnie 
> Nawet wczoraj w dzień było przecież kilkanascie stopni, a dziś rano w samochodzie szybki trzeba było skrobac


Witam.
Zadałam pytanie w innym wątku,ale tu widzę interesujący mnie temat :wink:  Czyli raczej odradzacie kładzenie tynku o tej porze roku?Rodzice właśnie ocieplają dom styropianem i zastanawiają się czy z tynkiem poczekać do wiosny czy dać go od razu?

----------


## fighter1983

karolek: mi sie zdarzylo 1x 30cm i wtedy bylo to kolkowane wlasnie kolkami ktore widziales na allegro, wtedy jeszcze nie bylo alternatywnych rozwiazan.
masia! no coz.... w zasadzie jeszcze mozna... ale to juz ostatnie dni

----------


## hary2006

Ja miałem ostrożnie zacząc od poniedziałku, ale niestety wykonawcy nie udało się przesunąc innej roboty i ma dobry termin dopiero od 24ego. W razie chłodniejszych nocy mieliśmy próbowac podnosic temperature przed domem. Teraz już wszytsko zależy od pogody  :sad: 
W sumie dwa lata temu jak zaczynaliśmy budowę pod koniec listopada to pogoda była super. 5stycznia zalewalismy strop bo było +8st
Mam nadzieje że w tym roku tez nam się uda  :smile: 
Tym bardziej że to ostani moment na zwrot Vat,a pare stówek zawsze by się przydało na "coś tam"

----------


## masia!

*fighter* dzięki za odpowiedź, lepiej niech poczekają jakby miało im coś odpadać...

----------


## fighter1983

rozwazylbym nastepujace opcje w tej kolejnosci (rozsadnie, nie najlepiej jak sie da, ale rozsadnie...).
- mineralny malowany (ale zalezy co wykonawca na to)
- Amphisilan FP (silikonowy)
- Thermosan NQG (taki.... lepszy silikonowy....)

A jak na bogato... najlepiej jak sie da.... Carbon System... ale to zabija cenowo lekko 

We wszystkich tych rozwiazaniach uklad jest nastepujacy:
klej 190S lub 190
material termoizolacyjny EPS.... (kolkowany lub nie) 
klej 190 (cementowy) z siatka 165g/m2 lub dla Carbonu - Carbonspahtell lub Carbonit z siatka
Grunt: putzgrunt610 (barwiony lub nie)
tynk.... dowolny z listy powyzej

----------


## fighter1983

> Jeszcze jedno pytanie, bo pewnie orientujesz się doskonale. Z tego co na szybko znalazłem w internecie ten Carbonspachtel kosztuje ok. 10 razy więcej niż 190. Czyli chyba zabija finansowo jak napisałeś. Ten NQG chyba nie jest aż tak sporo droższy od AS FP? Potrzebowałbym ok. 1000 kg.


No wlasnie w Carbonie ten CarbonSpahtell powoduje taka zabojcza cene systemu, sam tynk juz tez nie specjalnie jest drozszy od Amphisilan.FP.
Natomiast ThermosanNqg wychodzi ok. 6zl drozej/m2 w stosunku do amphisilan z powodu mniejszego zuzycia.

----------


## EWBUD

> Ok, także trzeba ten NGQ kłaść. Rozumiem, że skoro ocieplam w tym roku, a tynk w przyszłym, teraz kończę na położeniu siatki z klejem i na zagruntowania podłoża. Czy wiosną/latem trzeba będzie jeszcze raz gruntować?


tak, dobrze by było.

----------


## masia!

A czy koniecznie trzeba gruntować przed zimą? Nie mozna zostawić samego kleju a zagruntować wiosną przed położeniem tynku?

----------


## witekgo

Witam chciałbym dostać odpowiedź na jedno pytanko zrobiłem elewacje na klejach caparola piętro i poddasze zrobiłem 15cm styro i zamalowałem białym gruntem caparola a piwnice oddzieliłem i robiłem 10cm styro i chciałbym to też przemalować gruntem tylko już ciemniejszym kolorem i się zastanawiam czy można przemalować byle jakim ciemnym kolorem czy też musi być raczej jaśniejszy chodzi mi o odbicie światła czy przy gruncie jest tak samo jak przy tynku że nie wolno za bardzo ciemnego koloru??

----------


## fighter1983

nie pytaj o to samo w kilku miejscach....

----------


## witekgo

przedtem zapytałem w troszku złym  miejscu i dlatego zapytałem jeszcze raz ale jeszcze w żądnym nie dostałem odpowiedzi

----------


## kszysiek20

Mam wykonaną elewację tynkiem Thermosan Fassadenputz NQG K 15. Ponadto chciałem malować pionowe bonie 2cm farbą Thermosan NQG - niestety deszcz wygrał z farbą. Czym najlepiej pomalować plastikowe bonie? Znalazłem farbę Ampibolin - czy będzie dobra? Sprzedawca w sklepie proponuje mi jeszcze zagruntować Putzgrund 610 i na to farba Thermosan NQG.

----------


## fighter1983

gruntowanie boni pg610 - bardzo dobry pomysl... 
pg610 jest fantastycznym gruntem, przycepia sie nawet do szkla, wiec daje podloze pod kazda farbe, tynk.
malowanie samych boni - zwroc uwage na to ze TY na te bonie z 5l farby potrzebujesz:
- amphibolin, amphisilan plus - te beda w malych opakowaniach, mozesz to zrobic thermosanem nqg ale spokojnie - nie ma takiej potrzeby... a thermosan jest w 12,5l opakowaniach. 
IMHO: Amphisilan Plus

----------


## kszysiek20

A CapaGrund Universal będzie lepszy niż Putzgrund 610?

Farbę Thermosan NQG już mam - firma nałożyła ją bezpośrednio na bonie pistoletem, ale deszcz ją zmył:/

Lepsza farba Amhibolin czy Thermosan NQG?

Samych boni jest z 18m2

----------


## fighter1983

jak masz - to tym nqg.
Co masz... PG610 pewnie Ci troche zostalo z elewacji.
nie komplikuj sam sobie  :smile:  i nie rob nic na sile  :smile:  

PG610 (ktore pewnie masz) + Thermosan NQG ktore tez juz masz i smialo maluj.

----------


## kszysiek20

Tego i tego zostało. Boję się tylko, żeby przy następnych opadach deszczu czy śniegu nie zmyło ponownie farby z boni:/ Firma proponuje farbę olejną o zbliżonym kolorze

----------


## fighter1983

zatem po co pytasz?

----------


## kszysiek20

Pytam się, bo może ktoś zetknął się z podobnym problemem. Na pewno ktoś bonie malował i wie jak taka farba zachowuje się na nich po pewnym czasie, a co za tym idzie które rozwiązanie jest najlepsze, a takie mnie interesuje, bo nie chciałbym za 1-2lata odnawiać tych boni.

----------


## fighter1983

dostales odpowiedz powyzej....
i co to znaczy: deszcz zmyl farbe?
nie wyschla i spadl deszcz i ja zmyl.. tylko w takim przypadku jest to mozliwe. 
Po wyschnieciu nie ma takiej opcji zeby deszcz Ci zmyl farbe elewacyjna.

----------


## kszysiek20

Mam jeszcze takie pytanie - czym najlepiej naprawić powstałe miejscami zacieki z tej brązowej farby, którą zmył deszcz z boni, na szarym tynku? Zamalować je farbą Thermosan NQG, czy może płynną zawartością powstałą po niewielkim rozcieńczeniu tynku?

----------


## fighter1983

> Mam jeszcze takie pytanie - czym najlepiej naprawić powstałe miejscami zacieki z tej brązowej farby, którą zmył deszcz z boni, na szarym tynku? Zamalować je farbą Thermosan NQG, czy może płynną zawartością powstałą po niewielkim rozcieńczeniu tynku?


Thermosan NQG

----------


## [email protected]

Fighter wiem, że pewnie było ale byłbyś tak dobry i rzucił jakiś rząd wielkości i podział tynków. Będę pewnie wybierał caparola tylko nie wiem jaki system.
Coś tam pisaliście o mineralnym pokrytym farbą silikonową czy jakoś.

Chodzi mi jakie są to pieniądze za m2 materiału – może być z głowy – rząd wielkości. Nie wiem na co mnie stać. Gdyż pewnie zadecyduje o systemie cena/jakość.

Ile jest i jakie kombinacje z caparola od najtańszej do najdroższej za m2. Dopiero zaczynam ten etap.

Ja znalazłem: mineralne, akrylowe, akrylowo-silikonowe, silikonowe, silikatowe i silikatowo-silikonowe.

----------


## fighter1983

[email protected]: jutro jakos w ciagu dnia.

----------


## kszysiek20

Orientujecie się jak wygląda gwarancja na system Caparol /chodzi o materiały/? Kto powinien takową wystawić?

----------


## JejoX

Czy caparol silikonowy barwiony w masie moze potem za kilka lat odnowic nakladajac kolejna warstwe?Czy wtedy to juz sie uzywa farby?

----------


## kori

[email protected], czy zgłebiłeś już wiedzę, możesz się ew podzielić??

----------


## EWBUD

> Czy caparol silikonowy barwiony w masie moze potem za kilka lat odnowic nakladajac kolejna warstwe?Czy wtedy to juz sie uzywa farby?


pomalujesz farbą i będzie tanio i dobrze  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

baza NIE jest biała.

----------


## EWBUD

Baza jest wpadająca w szary - ta niższa cena to pewnie cena za bazę.
Ta wyzsza cena za zabarwiony - a czy biały, to nie wiem...  :smile:

----------


## Sharlotka

*Mieczysław,*
my zamawialiśmy teraz, w grudniu,  tynk silikonowy Amphisilan - dopłata za kolor i barwienie fabryczne  to tylko 2.50 zł do wiaderka.
Cena za wiaderko 25 kg (już tynku barwionego fabrycznie) to 168 zł brutto - 190 czy 200 zł to jakiś kosmos cenowy.
W Caparolu nie ma "koloru białego" - każdy ma jakąś nazwę i numer -  ten biały z oferty to baza, nie czysto biała - bardzo jasny, prawie biały, jest np. Graphit 18 - musisz wziąć od sprzedawcy wzornik kolorów Caparola dla danego tynku i wybrać.

A silikatowy jest tańszy od silikonowego i ma inne właściwości, ale to pewnie wiesz.

----------


## Jacek06

Witam!
Na wiosnę ok. kwietnia planuję ocieplić kompleksowo (styro 15) domek postawiony w 2 miesiące (od sierpnia do k. września). Obecnie pod k. stycznia planuję wykańczanie środka - kafle, łazienkę, malowanie itp.
Nie boję się nowych technologii ( mam np. założone panele na podczerwień i lekko grzeję budynek) chciałem  ocieplić domek płytami PIR Jednak odstraszyła mnie cena i fakt że trzeba je idealnie równo kłaść (nie można tak jak przy styro gdzieniegdzie np. trochę zeszlifować).

Pytania do Kol. Fighter1983:
1) Z innego wątku (gdzie wg mnie jesteś liderem wpisów, wysokiej kultury (fachowe, bez zadęcia odpowiedzi chyba na wszystkie pytania forumowiczów) 
Wiem, że swój dom wykonałeś "w tynku mineralnym + (chyba) farba silikonowa. Czy gdy dzisiaj  musiałbyś  ocieplać i kłaść tynki wybrałbyś też ten sposób czy raczej tynk Thermosan NQG barwiony w masie. 
2) Proszę o porównanie tych dwóch metod. Wcześniej chyba nie raz porównywałeś inne systemy z tynkiem mineralnym Caparol.
3) O ile barwiony tynk Th.NQG (np. o współczynniku jasności np.25 z wzornika fassade A1) jest droższy od nie barwionego - wiadro 20 kg (myślę, że kilka..nascie zł)?
4) Jak długo od zamówienia u Ciebie, po dokonaniu przedpłaty, (Astrobud.pl) na większość elementów z systemu *Caparol tynk Thermosan NQG* czeka się na dostawę?!
Pozdrawiam i życzę zdrowia oraz wielu klientów w nowym roku!!  
 JaceK , dolnośląskie

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam!
> Na wiosnę ok. kwietnia planuję ocieplić kompleksowo (styro 15) domek postawiony w 2 miesiące (od sierpnia do k. września). Obecnie pod k. stycznia planuję wykańczanie środka - kafle, łazienkę, malowanie itp.
> Nie boję się nowych technologii ( mam np. założone panele na podczerwień i lekko grzeję budynek) chciałem  ocieplić domek płytami PIR Jednak odstraszyła mnie cena i fakt że trzeba je idealnie równo kłaść (nie można tak jak przy styro gdzieniegdzie np. trochę zeszlifować).
> 
> Pytania do Kol. Fighter1983:
> 1) Z innego wątku (gdzie wg mnie jesteś liderem wpisów, wysokiej kultury (fachowe, bez zadęcia odpowiedzi chyba na wszystkie pytania forumowiczów) 
> Wiem, że swój dom wykonałeś "w tynku mineralnym + (chyba) farba silikonowa. Czy gdy dzisiaj  musiałbyś  ocieplać i kłaść tynki wybrałbyś też ten sposób czy raczej tynk Thermosan NQG barwiony w masie. 
> 2) Proszę o porównanie tych dwóch metod. Wcześniej chyba nie raz porównywałeś inne systemy z tynkiem mineralnym Caparol.
> 3) O ile barwiony tynk Th.NQG (np. o współczynniku jasności np.25 z wzornika fassade A1) jest droższy od nie barwionego - wiadro 20 kg (myślę, że kilka..nascie zł)?
> ...


Dzieki za uznanie Jacku.
postaram sie odpowiedziec, chociaz pytanie nr 1 jest jednym z najtrudnijeszych zadanych tutaj od kiedy jestem. 
W zasadzie 1-2 mozna polaczyc w jednej odpowiedzi.
NQG laczy zalety wszystkich wypraw elewacyjnych, mineralnej, silikatowej, silikonowej i akrylowej. W zasadzie laczy same zalety eliminujac wady. Gdybym teraz mial robic swoja elewacje bardzo powaznie bym sie nad tym zastanawial. Ostateczna decyzja zostalaby podjeta w oparciu o wycene material + robocizna w ukladach:
1)mineralny + farba Thermosan NQG 
2)tynk NQG
Gdyby okazalo sie ze roznica w cenie jest mniejsza niz 30% wybralbym opcje 2. 
Dlaczego - wlasnie z powodu wlasciwosci NQG i trwalosci koloru. 

Jest jeszcze jeden czynnik.... ktory w moim przypadku mialby znaczenie - co by sie udalo zalatwic w formie "próbek". Dla osoby ktora sie tym zajmuje to dosc trudne rozwiazanie i pewnie w moim przypadku skonczyloby sie na mineralnym+farba NQG ale to z powodu tego, ze latwiej byloby mi sobie zalatwic z Caparola "na próbki" 60L farby niz 500kg tynku np  :smile:  a mineralke to juz bym jakos sam sobie wzial na swoj budzet  :big tongue: 


ad.3 a mozesz podac jakis konkretny kolor? wg wzornika FassadeA1? wtedy bedzie latwiej. Poza tym w Caparolu jest cos takiego jak program barwienia fabrycznego Soton, co dla kolorow o takiej intensywnosci moze byc doskonalym rozwiazaniem.
ad. 4 Barwienie w ColorExpress czyli na miejscu to kwestia 1-2 dni plus ewentualny czas dostawy firma kurierska, w przypadku SOTON - czyli barwienia fabrycznego - ok 5-6 dni roboczych

----------


## Jacek06

> Dzieki za uznanie Jacku.
> postaram sie odpowiedziec, chociaz pytanie nr 1 jest jednym z najtrudnijeszych zadanych tutaj od kiedy jestem. 
> W zasadzie 1-2 mozna polaczyc w jednej odpowiedzi.
> NQG laczy zalety wszystkich wypraw elewacyjnych, mineralnej, silikatowej, silikonowej i akrylowej. W zasadzie laczy same zalety eliminujac wady. Gdybym teraz mial robic swoja elewacje bardzo powaznie bym sie nad tym zastanawial. Ostateczna decyzja zostalaby podjeta w oparciu o wycene material + robocizna w ukladach:
> 1)mineralny + farba Thermosan NQG 
> 2)tynk NQG
> Gdyby okazalo sie ze roznica w cenie jest mniejsza niz 30% wybralbym opcje 2. 
> Dlaczego - wlasnie z powodu wlasciwosci NQG i trwalosci koloru. 
> 
> ...


Do pyt. 3) Niestety nie znam kolorów wzornika. Myślę o czymś około a)piaskowego b)jasnego beżu czy c) "kości słoniowej". Przypuszczam, że te kolory znajdują się gdzieś na środku zdjęcia wzornika z Twojej strony firmowej. Nr koloru z wzornika podałem "na oko" (czuja) - być może niezbyt mi to wyszło. Rozważam zakup nowego wzornika zaraz po nowym roku. Proszę abyś odniósł się cenowo do kolorów które podałem.
Z tego co wywnioskowałem z Twojej wypowiedzi to dla mnie raczej b. odpowiedni były nowy rodzaj tynku, domek jest mały i parterowy, stąd różnica w cenie nie byłaby tak porażająca. Ja  nie mam też możliwości zakupu ( rozumiem  że wyraźnie taniej) "na próbki".

----------


## fighter1983

http://caparol.pl/desktopdefault.asp...0949&ug4=11598

wzornik online

----------


## Jacek06

Dzięki!
 Właśnie dzisiaj otrzymałem oryginał wzornika. 
Jak wygląda *cenowo* sprawa zakupu dobrej jakości (o którą dziś ciężko) tynku silikonowego np. na 150 m2 z dobrymi pozostałymi komponentami (bez styro) do tynku NQG ? chodzi mi o różnicę w cenie. Wiem, że będzie drożej (NQG)i to mnie nie przeraża.
Pozdrawiam! Jacek
Ps. W świetle dziennym wybraliśmy (raczej żonka) kolor :Ginster 110 (L85.C35.H85) lub  Ginster 105 
(L85.C40.H85) Wporównaniu do tynku silikonowego o zbliżonym odcieniu.

----------


## mrowekg

Czy możecie polecić wykonawcę na terenie trójmiasta specjalizującego się w dociepleniowych systemach caparol'a?

----------


## kori

Baza czyli??

----------


## ziuta62

Witam
Macie jakąś metodę na wybór koloru? Zostało mi 7 odcieni do wyboru / wczoraj były4/. W domu widzę różnicę, ale ciężko mi się zdecydować. Wyszłam na taras przy słonecznej pogodzie ze wzornikiem i różnice są niewielkie. Zrobić losowanie? 
Przewidujecie jakieś zdjęcia z tytułowym tynkiem? Jakiś NQG może?

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam
> Macie jakąś metodę na wybór koloru? Zostało mi 7 odcieni do wyboru / wczoraj były4/. W domu widzę różnicę, ale ciężko mi się zdecydować. Wyszłam na taras przy słonecznej pogodzie ze wzornikiem i różnice są niewielkie. Zrobić losowanie? 
> Przewidujecie jakieś zdjęcia z tytułowym tynkiem? Jakiś NQG może?


Wybierz ten który pierwszy Ci się spodobał  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Nie mogę, pierwszy jest na pierwszym arkusiku z góry. To byłoby niesprawiedliwe. 
Mąż w delegacji i spałam ze wzornikiem na poduszce obok. Trochę pomogło. Mam znowu 4 odcienie.

----------


## fighter1983

Natur-Weiss - no ladny kolor. A to ze 1 z brzegu - no coz... widocznie tak mialo byc.

----------


## ziuta62

Natur-Weiss, Umbra-Weiss, Grau-Weiss i Siena30.
Ten ostatni najbardziej namieszał.

----------


## ziuta62

Kolor wybrany, pomiary zrobione, a Fighter boi się, że zejdę na zawał po otrzymaniu wyceny. Poszukiwany szef od Caparola ma FM.

----------


## fighter1983

> Kolor wybrany, pomiary zrobione, a Fighter boi się, że zejdę na zawał po otrzymaniu wyceny. Poszukiwany szef od Caparola ma FM.


Nie bedzie tak zle. 
Zaraz skoncze i wysle. 
A o co chodzi z ostatnim zdaniem?

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki za wszystko. Jutro wysyłamy zaliczkę. 

Ps. No właśnie o to chodziło, uderz w stół......

----------


## modena

Fighter1983  a moja elewacja dalej nie wyceniona  :sad:   
Posłałam przypomnienie na priv ( może się w końcu doczekam )

----------


## fighter1983

modena, fotohobby - blad naprawiony, Moje gapiostwo - przepraszam. wycenione, wyslane.

----------


## mamik

witam,
jak to jest z tym budowaniem, na każdym etapie trzeba się doktoryzować
teraz przyszedł czas na "doktorat" z tynków i tu mam nadzieję na pomoc *fightera*  :big grin:  (zdecydowanie podpisuję się pod tym, co napisal Jacek  :yes: )
ocieplenie jeszcze nie zrobione, ale ma być zwykły styropian z nieco lepszym współczynnikiem, kleje kupione firmy mapei (tak zaordynował wykonawca), po wielu przymiarkach wybraliśmy kolor tynku i wyczytałam, że ponieważ ciemny (współczynnik 16,6) to taki nie może być. Nie pojmuję po co w takim razie są takie we wzornikach kolorów?
Rozumiem, że jedyna nadzieja, to ten specjalnie wzmacniany tynk Caparola?
Czy ten tynk można położyć na klej mapei?
Elewację planujemy w dwóch kolorach, tzn bryła domu jasna, bryła garażu ciemna - czy w takim przypadku mogę położyć różne typy tynków?
Kolory wybieraliśmy z Kabe (10080 i 12990) - da się to jakoś zamienić na Caparol?
będę wdzięczna za pomoc

----------


## fighter1983

mamik: no to wykonawca z tymi klejami Mapei juz Cie zalatwil zupelnie. 
Jezeli chcesz miec koniecznie w tej kolorystyce i z gwarancja producenta, ze to nie popeka - zostaje Ci tylko zwrocic sie do Mapei i z nimi omowic ten temat. 
Jezeli liczysz sie z koniecznoscia zakupienia innych klejow jeszcze raz (byc moze sprzedawca przyjmie zwrot) to wtedy mozemy zaczac podejmowac temat. 
Nie pisze odpowiedzi konkretnej odpowiedzi, bo to dosc zlozony temat. tak wiec - jezeli liczysz sie ze zwrotem/ponownym zakupem klejow - da sie to zrobic. Ze styropianem tez sie nie spiesz w takim ukladzie, bo byc moze stosujac caly system Termorganiki (wraz z ich styropianem)uda sie przy tak ciemnym kolorze uzyskac dopuszczenie na klejach cementowych. 
A po co umieszcza sie takie kolory we wzornikach: bo to wzornik kolorow- np do barwienia farb wewnetrznych, lub np tynkow ukladanych na scianach 3-wartwowych na tynku cementowo-wapiennym - a nie na styropianie/welnie. Stad tez takie kolory sie pojawiaja we wzornikach

----------


## mamik

fighter - kleje mogę oddać, mogę też spróbować z nieco jaśniejszym kolorem, ale o ile musiałby być jaśniejszy? Z kabe akurat w tym kolorze wybór jest nędzny. Raczej zależy mi na rozwiązaniu bezpiecznym, a nie na gwarancji producenta, bo jakaś w tym względzie mała we mnie wiara, że jak producent zagwarantuje, a nie zadziała, to ja tą gwarancję wyegzekwuję. Napiszę na priv, bo to chyba porada już bardziej indywidualna się robi

----------


## fighter1983

mamik: przejrzyj ten watek
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-p%C4%99kanie
dokladnie taka sytuacja jak u Ciebie, jezeli sa jakies pytania - smialo

----------


## fighter1983

Pisałem w tym watku o pierwszej chyba w Polsce realizacji w tynku NQG, elewacje robil forumowy ewbuxxxo w Warszawie przy ul. Agatowej. 
Zdjec oczywiscie w ferworze walki nie zrobilismy, ale bylem w okolicach ostatnio i zajrzalem do inwestorki z prosba wlasnie o mozliwosc zrobienia zdjec i publikacji. Zdjecia wrzucone w watek ze zdjacami elewacji. Kolor wg Fassade A1 Palazzo 240, zdjecia robione po roku od momentu wykonania prac: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6523511

----------


## Tomaszs131

Fighter1983
Czy moglbys sie podzielic swoja wiedza na temat tynku Carbopor Caparola?
Czy jest on lepszy od Thermosana NQG? Ponoc niesamowicie mocny, o niskiej nasiakliwosci?
W koncu: czy jest on drozszy od Thermosana, jesli tak to o ile procent?
Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz.

----------


## [email protected]

> Dzieki za uznanie Jacku.
> postaram sie odpowiedziec, chociaz pytanie nr 1 jest jednym z najtrudnijeszych zadanych tutaj od kiedy jestem. 
> W zasadzie 1-2 mozna polaczyc w jednej odpowiedzi.
> NQG laczy zalety wszystkich wypraw elewacyjnych, mineralnej, silikatowej, silikonowej i akrylowej. W zasadzie laczy same zalety eliminujac wady. Gdybym teraz mial robic swoja elewacje bardzo powaznie bym sie nad tym zastanawial. Ostateczna decyzja zostalaby podjeta w oparciu o wycene material + robocizna w ukladach:
> 1)mineralny + farba Thermosan NQG 
> 2)tynk NQG
> Gdyby okazalo sie ze roznica w cenie jest mniejsza niz 30% wybralbym opcje 2. 
> Dlaczego - wlasnie z powodu wlasciwosci NQG i trwalosci koloru.


licząc bez kleju do styropianu oraz samego styropianu tynk NQG z cen z twojej strony
w układzie:
siatka caparol 165g/m2 (1,1/m2)
klej do siatki  Capatect 190 na warstwę zbrojną (4,5kg/m2)
Putzgrunt 610 (0,35kg/m2)
tynk Thermosan NQG (2kg/m2)
wychodzi około 39-40zł/m2

jakie warstwy wchodzą w mineralny + farba Thermosan NQG to policzymy i będzie odpowiedź bo nie doczekaliśmy jej się.

----------


## _Porter_

Witam

Mam kilka pytań dotyczące produktów Caparola
1. Jakie należy przyjąć zużycie na metr tynku Thermosan NQG baranek 1,5, w karcie technicznej jest 1,7- 1,9 kg sprzedawca twierdzi że 1,6 kg wystarczy?
2. czy warto dopłacić kilka złotych do zaprawy klejącej białej zamiast szarej (ocieplenie styropian biały knauf 0,40)?
3. W zasadzie jestem już zdecydowany na NQG ale jaka jest jedna główna cecha która powoduje że NQG jest "lepszy" od tynku silikonowego?

Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

1,5 do 1,7 kg na m2. Bialy klej bez sensu. Zaletą opisana na poczatku tego wątku.

----------


## _Porter_

w opisie pierwszej inwestycji w Theromosanie (chyba gdzieś na Pradze) na początku wątku pisałeś że doświadczonej ekipie wyjdzie około 1,9 kg na m2 natomiast exbuxxxo napisał że będzie ok. 2 kg na m2, więc nie wiem jaką wartość przyjąć i ile zamówić wiaderek żeby nie zostało tynku jeszcze na pół domu sąsiada  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Lepiej niech troche zostanie. W razie jej braku nastepna zamowiona partia tynku po nalozeniu moze sie nie znacznie roznic kolorem.
Slyszalem o paru takich przypadkach.

----------


## EWBUD

> w opisie pierwszej inwestycji w Theromosanie (chyba gdzieś na Pradze) na początku wątku pisałeś że doświadczonej ekipie wyjdzie około 1,9 kg na m2 natomiast exbuxxxo napisał że będzie ok. 2 kg na m2, więc nie wiem jaką wartość przyjąć i ile zamówić wiaderek żeby nie zostało tynku jeszcze na pół domu sąsiada


Realnie idzie ok. 1,6 - 1,7  kg m2.
Była pomyłka w obliczeniach  :smile:

----------


## _Porter_

Spoko, dzięki wiedza wykonawcy najlepsza  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Sliczne Thermosaniki NQG czekaja na wymieszanie i szczesliwego posiadacza elewacji z jednym z najlepszych tynków  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Sliczne Thermosaniki NQG czekaja na wymieszanie i szczesliwego posiadacza elewacji z jednym z najlepszych tynków


Co tak mało trzymasz na stanie?
 :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

> Sliczne Thermosaniki NQG czekaja na wymieszanie i szczesliwego posiadacza elewacji z jednym z najlepszych tynków


Mój sąsiad zza miedzy ma w stodole sprzęt i ciągle zjeżdżają do niego TIRy miesza i rozlewa do takich wiaderek swego czasu właśnie do wiaderek z logo jak na fotce.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Mój sąsiad zza miedzy ma w stodole sprzęt i ciągle zjeżdżają do niego TIRy miesza i rozlewa do takich wiaderek swego czasu właśnie do wiaderek z logo jak na fotce.


A, to dobre...
Pewnie po wszystkim zawija w sreberko... :wink:

----------


## EWBUD

> A, to dobre...
> Pewnie po wszystkim zawija w sreberko...


 :smile:

----------


## modena

Ewbuxxxo( i kto się jeszcze zna  :smile:  )  poproszę o zerknięcie tutaj w sprawie montażu parapetów  :smile: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...wn-trzne/page4
Ładnie proszę   :smile:

----------


## Balto

ewbuxxxo: jakie sreberko? Sreberko zajumała wiewiórka która byłą nieletnia i potem no długa historia...  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

> Mój sąsiad zza miedzy ma w stodole sprzęt i ciągle zjeżdżają do niego TIRy miesza i rozlewa do takich wiaderek swego czasu właśnie do wiaderek z logo jak na fotce.


LOL - no to ja sciagam z DE  :smile:  lubie swobodnie chodzic po ulicach  :big tongue:  

ewbuxxo - 7 palet nqg na magazynie to za malo na Twoje potrzeby? ZAPRASZAM ! dawaj adres  :big tongue:  i wieziemy

----------


## modena

Przekopiuję i tu , może coś pomożecie zanim osiwieję  :sad: 
:

Moi fachmani mówią że zamontują parapety po zaciągnięciu  siatka+ klej  ( w sumie już częściowo zaciągnięte ) , a ja nie wiem jak to powinno być fachowo zrobione  :cry:   .   Oni też nie wiedzą  :roll eyes:  ( masakra )
Chciałabym parapety aluminiowe   i gdzieś czytałam że powinny mieć centymetr czy półtorej centymetra luzu  (  rozszerzalność w wyniku temperatury) 
GDZIE MA BYĆ TEN LUZ ???  
Czy boczki powinny być w cięte do styropianu ( tzn nie na siatce i kleju , tylko w miękkim styropianie )
Jak się prawidłowo ustala wymiar parapetów ?

POMOCY   , muszę zamawiać pilnie  parapety   a nie wiem jak to powinno być fachowo

----------


## Schatje

Witam. 

Chcemy dokonczyć elewację. Niestety nie było to zrobione od razu ;(
  2 lata temu robiliśmy ocieplenie /szara termoorganika/, na to jakaś lepsza siatka z włóknem i mocny klej /z Atlasa/.  Klej chyba niezły, bo nie widać kołków i łączenia styropianu.

Teraz chcielibyśmy położyć tynk mineralny z Caparola + farba silikonowa Thermosan NQG.
Potencjalny wykonawca sugeruje położyć jeszcze raz siatkę i klej, a dopiero potem grunt, tynk i farbę... Co  myślicie  o takim rozwiązaniu? Wskazana jest jeszcze jedna warstwa SIATKI i kleju?  czy wystarczyłoby polożyc tylko klej i grunt? a może tylko grunt? i przystąpić do tynkowania???

Fighter i inni znawcy tematu -będę wdzięczna za opinię.
Pozdr.

I jeszcze jedno pytanko. Jest antracytowy dach, białe okna,  elewację chcę białą, bez żadnych ozdóbek....który odcień bieli by najlepiej pasował?
Myślałam o tym Natur Weiss, Hell Weiss, ewentualnie Graphit 18...Jakieś /inne/ sugestie?

----------


## EWBUD

ja zawsze zamawiam dokłądnie takie jak szer. okna.
Wtedy boczek jest w połowie zatopiony w ociepleniu.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam. 
> 
> Chcemy dokonczyć elewację. Niestety nie było to zrobione od razu ;(
>   2 lata temu robiliśmy ocieplenie /szara termoorganika/, na to jakaś lepsza siatka z włóknem i mocny klej /z Atlasa/.  Klej chyba niezły, bo nie widać kołków i łączenia styropianu.
> 
> Teraz chcielibyśmy położyć tynk mineralny z Caparola + farba silikonowa Thermosan NQG.
> Potencjalny wykonawca sugeruje położyć jeszcze raz siatkę i klej, a dopiero potem grunt, tynk i farbę... Co  myślicie  o takim rozwiązaniu? Wskazana jest jeszcze jedna warstwa SIATKI i kleju?  czy wystarczyłoby polożyc tylko klej i grunt? a może tylko grunt? i przystąpić do tynkowania???
> 
> Fighter i inni znawcy tematu -będę wdzięczna za opinię.
> ...


Ciezko ocenic nie widzac elewacji. Jezeli wykonawca widzial i ocenil stan aktualny - to zapewne oznacza ze tak jest. Zawsze lepiej jest dac jeszcze jedna warstwe siatki niz jej nie dawac. Co do kolorow - Tobie ma sie podobac. Jedyna uwaga - dla Thermosan wybieraj kolor z Fassade A1 czyli Graphit18 odpada, bo to wzornik Caparol Color

----------


## Schatje

Ok, dzięki Fighter.
A można teraz na to co jest zastosować siatke i klej z Caparola? Czy bezpieczniej bedzie taką samą siatkę i klej jakie są w tej chwili /klej z Atlasa/?  A potem  dopiero grunt i tynk z Caparola???

----------


## EWBUD

> Ok, dzięki Fighter.
> A można teraz na to co jest zastosować siatke i klej z Caparola? Czy bezpieczniej bedzie taką samą siatkę i klej jakie są w tej chwili /klej z Atlasa/?  A potem  dopiero grunt i tynk z Caparola???


Możesz dać siatkę i kleje z Caprola...nie musi być atlas..........

----------


## Schatje

> Możesz dać siatkę i kleje z Caprola...nie musi być atlas..........



ok, dziękuję ewbuxxxo za reakcję

w takim układzie, jeśli wszystko będzie z Caparola, stosować grunt czy niekoniecznie?

----------


## EWBUD

> ok, dziękuję ewbuxxxo za reakcję
> 
> w takim układzie, jeśli wszystko będzie z Caparola, stosować grunt czy niekoniecznie?


Grunt? koniecznie zastosuj.
Najpierw np. konzentrat na klej istniejacy, siatka+ klej, putzgrund i tynk właściwy.

----------


## fighter1983

> Grunt? koniecznie zastosuj.
> Najpierw np. konzentrat na klej istniejacy, siatka+ klej, putzgrund i tynk właściwy.


Dzięki Piotrek. Dokładnie 111 i później klej siatka 610 i tynk. Uwzglednie w zestawieniu

----------


## [email protected]

Fighter może ewbuxxxo (ale ty chyba zacierasz tradycyjnie) mam pytanie:
*Czy tynk Thermosan NQG baranek 1,5mm można nakładać natryskowo?*

Zdaje sobie sprawę, ze wszystkich wad i zalet takiego nakładania.
Robię samorobnie i nie ukrywam, że ta opcja byłaby dla mnie najlepsza. Zacierać w jedną osobę trochę się boję (łączenia, wysychanie i równość tynku). Natrysk rozwiązałby mi problem. Nie wspominając o szybkości oraz tego, że każde okno ma ramki w drugim kolorze oraz elewacja garażu ma peudobonie-czy jak to się nazywa (takie szersze paski poprzedzielane wąskimi paskami). Wszystko na płasko - jedynie kolorami tynku to ma być porobione.
Zaznaczam, że pistolet lakierniczy nie jest mi obcy w zupełnie trudniejszych i  wymagających sprawach i  więc przy tynku nie powinno być problemu z ręką i prowadzeniem.

----------


## fighter1983

Spoko - NQG moze byc nakladany natryskowo. 
Ja bym sugerowal natrysnac urzadzeniem natomiast jeszcze przetrzec recznie.
zeby nie bylo:
http://www.caparol.pl/uploads/pics/c...utz_NQG_PL.pdf

----------


## fighter1983

up- na potrzeby chwili  :big tongue:

----------


## ptx

> up- na potrzeby chwili


Niedawno została u mnie wykona elewacja tynkiem silikonowym caparol, na jednej ścianie po nałożeniu,powstał zaciek w pobliżu parapetu długości 200cm i szerokości 20cm (zaciek spowodowany byl niekorzystnymi warunkami, duża wilgoć i padająca mżawka, woda skropliła sie na foli i popłynęła po świeżo nałożonym tynku). 

Ekipa wykonująca tynk stwierdziła iz pokryje ścianę jeszcze raz -tynkiem na tynk (bez równania klejem)

Czy wykonanie tego w taki sposób jest prawidłowe, czy w tym okresie można jeszcze kłaść tynk (twierdza iz osłonią ścianę i będą dogrzewać nagrzewnica).

----------


## fighter1983

nie jest to latwe. ale da sie zrobic.

----------


## fighter1983

Redakcja - Pan Andrzej - stwierdzil 27-11 ze ten watek ma charakter reklamowy. 
W takim ukladzie odpowiedzi na wszytskie pytania - telefonicznie lub mailowo. Nawet nie przez PW. Przestaje tu zagladac.
Uzasadnienie:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ryb-czytelnika

----------


## karolek75

Prosze o przywrocenie tego watku !

----------

